# Vizzy Kisses, Good or Bad?



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I posted this pic on fb, and got all sorts of negative comments, personally I've always enjoyed getting a kiss from my dogs...I know there's always a chance of tocsicaris (or whatever it's called) but I think that some people really need to think before they comment,,,,getting a kiss off a dog??? uuurghhh!, I wonder what they'd think if they put a headcam on their kids for a day,,would the kids get a kiss goodnight lol!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

I generally only let them nibble my ears (one each!!!!)

I don't really care what others think........

I love it   ;D

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-rKcmGsb/0/X3/i-rKcmGsb-X3.jpg

Hobbsy

Ps.

Face Book very dangerous medium me thinks!!!!!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't let Ruby lick my face simply because I don't like the way it feels. My husband, however... She kisses his entire head!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

I think it's a Man thing......

Lots of slobber and bad breath........

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Kisses are great!!! We don't mind at all!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Mr. H gets me on the face/mouth but my fiancé only allows kisses on the cheek which our boy knows. H is SUPER kissy and is always offering kisses!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I hasten to add, that's not a nostril hair of mine sticking out of my snout, it's one of Rubes's beard hairs stuck up there


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I really could have used a puppy kiss or a cuddle today...... I didn't even get to see her today because of a serious car accident.What else will happen to us before she comes home or We finally get to meet her? i'm despairing big time!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

shame she couldn't have rasped those crows feet away with her rough tongue lol!, (oh, and Mrs Doug had just cut my hair, it looks nothing like that normally!)


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

Vizzy kisses, good. Facebook comments, bad.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Hope you're ok MCD! No doubt the day Dharma comes home will be even better for all the waiting and obstacles in between. 

As to kisses I am all for them so long as I remain in a state of blissful ignorance as to where else their tongues have been.  What about kisses from cats? Nothing like the feel of wet sandpaper on your nose to make you feel loved.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

The only time I don't allow Vizzie kisses is right after meals (raw meat) no thank you! 

All other times bring it on!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

cat kisses wet sandpaper yes as I have 2. V kisses especially after eating food or licking parts unknown- just gross and as for Facebook comments- NEVER BEEN ON IT because of that!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy will jump up on me, pin me down and stick her face over mine....while moaning at me......fantastic...bring it on.. :-* ;D :-* ;D..


----------



## redhead75 (May 8, 2013)

I bet you know what we all think. We LOVE vizzy kisses!!!! :-*


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Vizzy kisses = good! Willie gives soft, gentle butterfly kisses. It's adorable.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I admit it--I don't let Jasper kiss me. This is in part because I don't want him ingesting any makeup or face lotions that might be on my face (I mean, I don't think I'm using harmful products on my face, but then again, I'm not EATING them). And also just because I don't like having my face licked. It's ok if he kisses my arms or something, and he's learned that I don't mind him bumping me with his nose. Lots of times he likes to just lay his head next to mine and breathe all over my face, haha.

That's not to say he's not a HUGE kisser, though. He always tries it with a new person. If they immediately make it clear they don't like it, he won't try again. But if they let it happen, even once...he'll kiss them forever! Can't change your mind two weeks later--he's gonna kiss you no matter what.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I am not into the Vizzy kisses but my hubby is. Ruby has learned this over the years. I always would grab her cheek and kiss it instead. Now, when she wants kisses she just sticks her cheek in our face until we kiss her. We have created a kissing monster.

Here is an example:


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

We get lots of kisses. Quickly learnt to keep our mouths shut though, boy do Vs have long tongues :-\

Wonder what your FB friends would make of the number of owners that slept with their Vs!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Lyra said:


> We get lots of kisses. Quickly learnt to keep our mouths shut though, boy do Vs have long tongues :-\
> 
> Wonder what your FB friends would make of the number of owners that slept with their Vs!


most of them know my wife, so they'd understand lol!


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

PMSL...I hope she doesn't read the forum


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

Vizzy kisses are wonderful...I always let Miley kiss me and I enjoy a lot.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

We love Vizzy Kisses, although Scarlet sometimes is too generous with them and Dexter is too stingy with them. We have been allowing, no...begging, our dogs to give us kisses for more than 40 years. None of us has been infected by them so far!


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Our V is constantly kissing our 8 month old baby! I tried to stop it at first, but I gave up. I figure there are so many other bad things that can happen, why worry about a few puppy kisses?


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

I hope your V doesn't catch anything


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Kiya will kiss on command. I love it..! My husband thinks it's gross!


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

We love them... Watson will kiss and then nibble softly on our ears/chin/nose. We've also taught him "eskimo kisses" which is a lot less invasive than his regular ones!


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

Vizzy kisses - goooood!

Alma knows the command 'hug', so she sits, i sit in front of her and say hug, and she hugs and kisses..
She adores kissing my brother, something i couldn't have expected before i got her (his thoughts were ok,get a dog but i have nothing to do with it)


----------

